# plant id



## Sjb1987 (Aug 2, 2011)

Just got this in...was sold to me as a specific sp. that I wanted but was told it was submerged. ..obviously its emmersed. ..can anyone help me id this? 
Thanks in advance


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/images/Lamiaceae/Linderniaanagallis2SM.jpg

Looks like _Clinopodium brownei_. Square stem, calyx looks like Lamiaceae. I assume it has a strong odor?


----------



## Sjb1987 (Aug 2, 2011)

Yup..minty. ..just seen a thread couple spots down from mine...


----------

